# Closest not good enough



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey all,

Just thought I would share some details of my brilliant evening mooching. I got home from work and took the dog out, we go out most nights and chase rabbits as there are loads in my area! Neither me nor my bull terrier has ever got one but tonight we came super close.

I got within 15 ft of a bunny, pooch went wide and so I had a clear shot! After taking the cougar out my pocket and loading the pouch with .44 cal lead, I took the shot... focusing on my release... the rabbit hopped up in the air and landed on its back... I immediately thought it was a head shot and a clean kill the way the rabbit dropped but light wasn't amazing! The bull terrier quickly caught on to what had happened and went in to investigate... As soon as he did the bunny hopped back up and ran into the bush, never to be seen again... bully got a nice chase on the bunny but the bunny got free









It was a really interesting night and the pooch definitely has got more of a spring in his step having got so close to bagging some dinner for us both!

It shows the importance of being accurate when hunting... My accuracy is the best it has ever been, I can put this down to practice and finding a frame and band set that I'm comfortable with. Im using 1745 dankung tubes 4 strand and after tonights events I am wondering if they have enough punch to effectively drop a rabbit?









Chris


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I have no idea on the effectiveness of that set but I know I punched completely through quite a few rabbits back in the day with that same .44 lead round ball using simple tubes at ranges much further than that. I am certain some of our resident dankung experts will be along shortly to help you out.

I have seen with my own eyes a kill shot video made of a shot a little further than yours on a large bird with a .32 steel (8mm) with a slingshot using just 6 #64 office bands. So I don't think you need bands capable of putting something into low-earth orbit but then again like I said I have no experience with your dankung tube sets.

Good going on the close call for you and your dog. You'll get one if you'll just stick with it; the close calls are a clear sign that you're very near to making it happen. Keep the faith brother and by all means let us all know when you make that fatal connection. I'm pulling for you!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

You probably gut shot the rabbit, and that can happen from the over excitement of being caught in the moment.
When we become adrenalized from the excitement of the hunt, our eyes can play tricks on us in regards to what we perceive in the moment we take the shot.

Use something heavier than 44 cal try .457 cal lead or better yet .500 cal lead these help reduce lossses to accidental body shots. If it doesnt die from the body shot it will cripple it enough for a quick finish.


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

Nico I really enjoy reading your hunts. They remind me of my type of hunting. I am really exited to hear more people getting out enjoying the sport. Nature at its best tonight, but there is alwayes next time. I wish we were rabbit rich here but they are far and between as the coyotes have destroyed the population. I have had good luck with rusty 5/8 steel they are working well out of my old parker set up. Best wishes an keep up the good slinging. Jerett


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words guys, Ill be sure to post up when my first fatal connection happens Jmp! Im out most nights and always have a catty on me when Im roaming around so hopefully the stars will align soon... even if they don't its jolly good fun!


----------

